# engine swap



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the v6 version of a 92 maxima and a standard tranny. What is the easiest swap to do? obviously the same engine will be but what other engines (that will make the car faster) could be swapped in?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the only swap is the same motor unless you want headaches out the wazoo


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would go with the same motor for the same reason. It's not swapping a like a B-series Honda engine. 

Used VG30Es are cheap and plentiful. If the previous owner did good maintenance on it, these engines are pretty much bulletproof.

You can get some bolt-on parts that will yield a decent gain. Y-pipe and intake (JWT Pop-charger) will get you some power. Add a full-exhaust, advance the timing a few degrees and the car will be a strong runner.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

standard tranny =stick shift = VE30DE in 92


----------

